# Nameplate Painting Tips



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Please share tips on painting nameplates for models.

Ones like these: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/shop/home.php?cat=333

I have seen some very clean paintjobs and have no idea how the edges are done so nicely.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

well theres a few ways of going about it. probably the best is to paint the entire nameplate with the background color, and seal with some clear spray coat. once its totally dry, paint the background area with latex (available at most hobby, craft, and costume shops) and allow to dry. then you can paint the raised letters using whatever technique you prefer, and then peel the latex away. (an alternative technique for applying the latex is to thin it with distilled water and then gently fill the recessed areas with the latex using a small syringe or eyedropper.)

another technique that works well is to simply carefully drybrush or drysponge the raised areas of the nameplate. if you are careful, the edges will be pretty crisp, and you can touch up any accidents with a small brush.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Another trick is to use flat black for your background and transparent air brush paints for the lettering. Paint the whole thing flat black and let it dry. Then gently sand the paint off the raised letters and details. Rinse it off to make sure you get any paint crumbs off and let it dry. Then go back and hit it with your color of choice using an air brush. The color will show nicely on the clean areas and will not show up on top of the black. Thin coats of tramsparent colors is the key. You can then go back and easily touch up the flat black background if needed. It gives you nice crisp lines and the black will hide an amazing amount of color.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

As noted on another forum, I just built an Invisible Man and used the Thunderboy nameplate. It was really easy to paint. I just sprayed the whole thing flat black, let it dry overnight, and then took a 10/0 brush to the letters and border in leaf green. Not terribly sophisticated, but it looks fine (to me). You won't have any trouble with these nameplates if you take your time. Very clean and require little prep.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

These are all really great techniques. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Got any others?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I got this one from the Model Base Guy.

Paint the letters the color you want and let dry. I use acrylics. Seal (I prefer Future). Let dry thoroughly (72 hrs minimum). Paint the entire nameplate with the base color. As it's drying, wipe off the paint from the letters with water and a Q-tip. Once you're done and everything is dry, seal again with whatever you want (i.e. Dullcoat).

That's how I did the nameplate for my CFTBL.
http://commiesmodeling.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_gallery2&Itemid=46&g2_itemId=330

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I did this name plate pretty much freestyle...I primed in white then I outlined the letters with a red sharpie then filled in with green acrylic paint and flat black shadowing...went a little nuts with a fine tipped brush for the dripping blood let it all dry , painted the book border purple and finished it all off with Tamiya Clear Yellow:thumbsup:























What do you think...too much Blood?
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Mcdee, you and Coffey are beginning to freak me out with all the red paint you're splattering on your models.  I do things the olde fashioned way: I spray the background color first. Then I base the raised areas with white. Finally, I paint the lettering and frame with a fine brush. Sometimes I outline the letters with black or darkened background color, which can be applied as a wash before the lettering is painted.

The secret for painting these tiny raised areas is to keep the paint thin enough to come off the brush where you want it without getting the paint so thin it flows where you _don't_. Needless to say, magnifiers and good lighting are a must - I use drug store reading glasses or an Optivisor, and have a cheap little Target goose neck lamp clamped to my work bench. The nameplate in the photo below came from The Headless Hearseman.

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry Mark...but I'm a throwback to the 60s' when the first color you bought for your Monster Models for 15 cents was 
BLOOD RED BWAHAHA
oops  got carried away again :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have been thinking of using permanent markers. They come in such a wide range of colors.
I have used them on parts of models, that were too small for my shaking hand to paint good. 
I have some nameplates, but are not ready to use them yet. 
So, what do you think of the marker idea?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Lloyd I've been using permanent markers for years on models...from nameplates to pupils ...There are a lot of good fine tipped markers out there and the color variety is great!
Mcdee


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

What Mcdee said, with the proviso that you watch out for clear coats, which can make the ink from the markers*bleeeeed**!!!!* MYEHEHEHeeeehahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Ack! Now Mcdee's got _me _doing it.

Mark McG.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Heheheheheheheheheeheheheh...this is only a small sample of my power....
first Mark McGovern....then.....zee vorld!!!! BWAHAHAHAHA
Mcdee


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

That's a great look on the invisible man logo, mcdougall. Thanks to all for sharing your tips, I learned something too!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! Now I have got a headache, from learning something new.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Garsh, L.C., if I got a headache every time I learned something new from everybody on these Boards, I'd need brain surgery.

Drat! Now I've done it - put the scalpel down, Mcdee.......ah ah ah.......DOWN! Right now, I mean it.......okay, that's a good boy. Here's a cookie.

Sheesh.

Mark McG.

_Mcdougall!!_ What did I just tell you?!??


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

(drats...foiled again)...mmmmmmmm cooookie mmmmmmmm
Mc (munch,munch) dee


----------



## Vardor (Mar 11, 2004)

Tamiya also makes a line of PAINT markers that work well on raised surfaces.
http://www.tamiya.com/english/products/list/paintmarker_gloss/kit89001.htm


----------

